# How to earn money by writing articles for internet?



## Macdowell (Jun 30, 2010)

Kindly let me know about the possibilities for earning money by wriiting articles etc for internet. I have heard from my teacher that they ask for some articles from the writers which the wrtier sends online with requiered photographs etc and is paid for that. I want guidance abotu this, please.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

This is a not-for-profit forum site, and as such, we do not offer payment for articles on this forum. 

All submissions become the property of the owners of Talk Classical which retains the right to store and publish same for an indefinite period of time.


----------

